# Pointing with back leg?



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

I was wondering if Vs or any pointers sometimes point with their back leg? My 5m old V, Pumpkin, points a lot with her one of her front legs; however, a few times in the woods, I have noticed her pick up her hind leg while otherwise in "normal" pointing behavior/stance. Just curious if that happens or an odd Pumpkin thing?


----------



## ChukarDog (Dec 7, 2010)

I have had other pointing dogs, German Short Hairs. I have also worked with a lot buddies and theirs. 
All points are different. kinda of the old game on the play ground, "red light, green light" Red light is when they get a nose full and freeze up. I have seen some funny poses!
Wait till she runs by a bird and realizes it about 5 feet past the bird. Sort of looks like a pretzel.


----------



## DarDog (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm not an expert, but I have seen quite a few dogs do it - they just go into freeze mode.

Here is an awesome youtube video of two vizslas pointing - with front feet, back feet, both front and back, etc.: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wYBdwU2zUTI

The best part is when they are in the woods . I watched that video a few times before we got our own V!


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks DarDog! Great video. I wasen't sure if Pumpkin was an anomoly, her just being careful to be quiet on a "sneak", or a point.


----------



## ChukarDog (Dec 7, 2010)

Kellygh-
on another note. My female is also 5 mo old. How tall is yours at the shoulder. Mine is only 16", seems a bit short.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

ChukarDog,
Pumpkin is 16" of leg & about 21" to withers. I'll try & post a pic later today. I've been meaning to do it anyway. I'm sure there are all ranges of normal growth, and Pumpkin has just come out of another little spurt.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Here is a pic of Pumpkin with her back leg up; however, she turned to look at the camera & was no longer "creeping" up to the tweety birds she had been pointing-ha!


----------



## BamBam (Feb 14, 2010)

I have read that it is said when pointing with back leg they are pointing at fur and when front leg they are pointing at feather - read it in Gay Gottliebs Hungarian Vizsla book today!


----------



## DarDog (Aug 15, 2010)

> I have read that it is said when pointing with back leg they are pointing at fur and when front leg they are pointing at feather - read it in Gay Gottliebs Hungarian Vizsla book today!


I hope that's true, because that would be really cool!


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

I had never heard that. Gosh, that would be really cool!


----------

